# How to receive SMS from US



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

I receive SMS from some of my financial institutions for secure logins to my accounts. That's not a problem now since I'm in Seattle. After moving to Mexico, how could I receive SMS?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

wanghaozhi said:


> I receive SMS from some of my financial institutions for secure logins to my accounts. That's not a problem now since I'm in Seattle. After moving to Mexico, how could I receive SMS?


I have a magicJack device (US number) and use it from Mexico to call the US ($35/year I think). I have not used their magicApp on my android phone (Mexico number) but I believe it could receive send SMS texts to/from the US. You should google it.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I read some time back about short codes and magic jack -- here is what their site FAQ states:

- Text messaging to your magicJack telephone number must be coming from a 10 digit telephone number. Short codes (like banks and some other companies use) will not work with magicApp. -

http://www.magicjack.com/faq/

For VOIP phone service, Ring Central has a 'softphone' that is used on a computer and they state SMS messages can be sent and received from this software. You may want to check them out.

https://www.ringcentral.com/office/features/softphone/overview.html

I looked at their site a bit more and they do have IOS and Android apps.

I have not used their service, so I don't have experience with this feature. I believe that VOIP services in general have issues with short codes.


----------



## 1happykamper (Nov 5, 2012)

Stevenjb said:


> I read some time back about short codes and magic jack -- here is what their site FAQ states:
> 
> - Text messaging to your magicJack telephone number must be coming from a 10 digit telephone number. Short codes (like banks and some other companies use) will not work with magicApp. -
> 
> ...


Google Voice will probably work.. It's a free service.. You get a USA phone number.. For free.. Text messages are ok... Says the FAQ. But does it really work? No harm in signing up.. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

01152**********

International Calling | Telcel

"Simply dial: 011 - country code [Mexico 52]- city code - phone number"


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> 01152**********
> 
> International Calling | Telcel
> 
> "Simply dial: 011 - country code [Mexico 52]- city code - phone number"


Almost. When dialing a number from the US or Canada to a Mexican cell phone you have to put 011-52-1 before the 10 digit number. The 1 is only used to dial or text to cell phones. If dialing a land line, the 1 is not used.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

surabi said:


> Almost. When dialing a number from the US or Canada to a Mexican cell phone you have to put 011-52-1 before the 10 digit number. The 1 is only used to dial or text to cell phones. If dialing a land line, the 1 is not used.


I don't believe a US bank allows international phone numbers in a customer contact list. I have only seen (xxx) xxx-xxxx


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> 01152**********
> 
> International Calling | Telcel
> 
> "Simply dial: 011 - country code [Mexico 52]- city code - phone number"


Another option is to put a "+" in front of the country code. That works everywhere in the world and is the standard format for phone numbers and is understood by all telephone systems

"+" - country code - city code - number

Mexico is weird in that you seem to have to put a "1" in between the country code and the city code for cell phones only. However, it seems to work without it. I have never concluded if it is really necessary or not.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Another option is to put a "+" in front of the country code. That works everywhere in the world and is the standard format for phone numbers and is understood by all telephone systems
> 
> "+" - country code - city code - number
> 
> Mexico is weird in that you seem to have to put a "1" in between the country code and the city code for cell phones only. However, it seems to work without it. I have never concluded if it is really necessary or not.


It was needed when the old system was in place where if you called a cell phone from a land line you were charged an extra few pesos per minute on your land line only, not you cell phone account. When the new communications law came into effect land lines could call cell phones for free unlimited calling so the 1 before a cell phone number was no longer needed. A thing of the past in Mexico.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> It was needed when the old system was in place where if you called a cell phone from a land line you were charged an extra few pesos per minute on your land line only, not you cell phone account. When the new communications law came into effect land lines could call cell phones for free unlimited calling so the 1 before a cell phone number was no longer needed. A thing of the past in Mexico.


I had heard they were going to drop requirement for the extra 1 when calling a cell phone. I have my numerous Mexico contacts in my cell phone with the +52-1, then the cell phone number. I was worried I was going to have to go in and edit them all to take out that extra 1. I’m glad to hear they actually allow it to work either with the 1 or without the 1 so I don’t have to do that.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> It was needed when the old system was in place where if you called a cell phone from a land line you were charged an extra few pesos per minute on your land line only, not you cell phone account. When the new communications law came into effect land lines could call cell phones for free unlimited calling so the 1 before a cell phone number was no longer needed. A thing of the past in Mexico.


Alan, the new communications law came into effect before I was in Canada last summer. I still had to put the 1 in to call or text to a cell phone in Mexico from Canada.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

As a test I set up Google Voice app on my Android tablet; Windows phone user here. And logged into my US bank account and added in the GV phone number. The bank then sent a verification code which the GV app did not receive.

The GV app received a text sent from my Windows phone.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> As a test I set up Google Voice app on my Android tablet; Windows phone user here. And logged into my US bank account and added in the GV phone number. The bank then sent a verification code which the GV app did not receive.
> 
> The GV app received a text sent from my Windows phone.


Just a thought - I wonder what would happen if the tablet was on a network with a US based VPN.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Most Banks will not send texts to any phone number outside the USA. Not even to Canada. I got locked out of my online USA banking while in Mexico and had to wait until I could get to a USA branch. I even tried from Canada. I could do phone banking.


----------

